# Looking for a source for small gauge wire that's highly flexible.



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 30, 2014)

Trying to find a source for small gauge wire that's highly flexible around 22 ga.  I don't need a whole 100' roll.

Here's what it would be used on.  The important stuff! (at least for now it it)





The coupling between the tender and engine gets a lot of flexing.


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe music wire or guitar strings? Know any bass fishermen that make their own bass spinners?

Chuck


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 30, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Trying to find a source for small gauge wire that's highly flexible around 22 ga.  I don't need a whole 100' roll.
> 
> Here's what it would be used on.  The important stuff! (at least for now it it)
> 
> ...



Does it have to be metal?  Nylon would stand up to the flexing and behave more like a hose.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 30, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> *Does it have to be metal?*  Nylon would stand up to the flexing and behave more like a hose.



The tender provides power to the engine.


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...st=W&sortMotor=&LiPoConfig=&CatSortOrder=desc 

Very fine wire with silicone jacket I use it a lot. It can be a long wait depending on customs.

Steve


----------



## Cobra (Jan 30, 2014)

If you go into Radio Shack, they sell jumper wires for circuits that are fine gauge.  
You would just have to clip off the alligators on the end.

- - - Updated - - -

If you go into Radio Shack, they sell jumper wires for circuits that are fine gauge.  
You would just have to clip off the alligators on the end.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 30, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> The tender provides power to the engine.



I see.  I thought you were just wanted something that would look like an air hose.  Look for insulated stranded wire.  I've got some that might be suitable.  I could mail you a few inches.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd look for wire made for test leads. They are designed for a lot of flexing over their lifespan, being made from many strands of very small wire, and usually are soft silicone jacketed. Might be hard to find in a small gauge though. I'll dig though my junkbox.

Or look up Litz wire for an education on special purpose small gauge wire. It's primary use isn't for flex, though. It is flexible, however.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 30, 2014)

Here are some options I found on e-bay...

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/22-gauge-stranded-wire  or I could send you a couple of my old "test leads" and you could cut off the alligator clips.  I have them in black (and other colors) if you are interested.

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 30, 2014)

Just had another thought. Get a CAT5 jumper (patch cable) and strip out what you need. It's stranded, flexible and AWG 24.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 30, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> Just had another thought. Get a CAT5 jumper (patch cable) and strip out what you need. It's stranded, flexible and AWG 24.



Now, you're telling me something that I knew and had forgotten about!  :LOL:

I have a few of these around here.  I'll see how they hold up to the bending.

Thank you to others suggestions and offers!


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 5, 2014)

Though it won't help you with your current project, I thought I may mention that very flexible wire of standard gauge and outer diameter is called machine tool wire.  

I had to rewire the rats nest that was in the power cabinet of my Nardini lathe.  I found machine tool wire by accident while I was shopping for some special connectors online.  It is a joy to use and will lay any way you put it.  Not much more expensive than THHN stranded wire, but it is extremely flexible and great for tight spaces or if you're a fanatic for neat wiring.  It's description abbreviation is MTW.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 5, 2014)

Telephone cord wire


----------



## Dave Smith (May 14, 2015)

I would use small braided soft aircraft cable---or go the scrounge way and find a carriage return cable in an electric typewriter---or printer-----they are really tough and very flexible--I can go through my my supplies and find something if you can't locate a piece---Dave
* I just remembered about the nice small gauge flexible grounding straps that can be found in many items that are scrapped---Dave


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 8, 2015)

Dan---it may be too late but today I ran across a very small .035 OD-----very flexible 5' cable from a printer---it has a very thin clear coating but the cable will carry the current---If you still need it just PM me your address and I will send it or I can bring it to Daryl's get together------Dave


----------

